# Let the games begin



## Rivendell_librarian (May 5, 2019)

I've been thinking that in the Fourth Age there should be an annual week of games between Rohan and Gondor, alternating between Minas Tirith and Edoras as the venues (the fields outside each city)

Sports would include:

Archery (both standing and from horseback)
Fencing -purists would want to use fighting swords rather than fencing foils.
Throwing the Javelin
Long Jump and High Jump
Short, medium and long distance foot races
A long distance horse race from the away city to the home city
Dressage to be given a more down to earth name.
Some form of wrestling or unarmed combat
Final event to be tug of war

In the evenings there could be poetry, singing, chess (mentioned in RotK), party games, dancing.
Smoking, drinking and eating competitions.
Treasure hunt
Riddles

I decided against dwarf tossing as being dwarfophobic.

Any other ideas welcome.

As to the name, I did think of the Theoden/Boromir memorial games but decided it was too elitist as many others died in the War of the Ring.

So simply the Annual Summer Rohan and Gondor games (Gondor and Rohan when at Minas Tirith).


----------



## Starbrow (May 6, 2019)

You have to invite hobbits for the smoking, drinking, and eating competitions.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (May 11, 2019)

Starbrow said:


> You have to invite hobbits for the smoking, drinking, and eating competitions.


 
I think there would be a spring flower festival and an autumn harvest festival in The Shire with various competitions.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 9, 2020)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> I've been thinking that in the Fourth Age there should be an annual week of games between Rohan and Gondor, alternating between Minas Tirith and Edoras as the venues (the fields outside each city)
> 
> Sports would include:
> 
> ...


No MMA?XDDD



Rivendell_librarian said:


> I've been thinking that in the Fourth Age there should be an annual week of games between Rohan and Gondor, alternating between Minas Tirith and Edoras as the venues (the fields outside each city)
> 
> Sports would include:
> 
> ...


Or race to compare who can insult the Dark forces more heavily by any means, such as inviting swearing words, slogan, war-cry and so on.


----------

